# Hevi-shot Blend



## buttout (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone know anything about the Hevi-shot Blend shells....the ones that have a mix of 5's, 6's and 7's in them......If you have shot them what are your opinions?

Thanks


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have not shot them.. Guys are putting up good numbers, but basically the 7s are doing that for them.. IMO the 5s and 6s are wasting space. I have always been a fan of the smallest shot size that is capable of killing the turkey at the ranges you intend to shoot.. It leaves for increased pattern density and wiggle room..


----------



## buttout (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks...........been having a hard time finding the straight 7's and can find a ton of the blends........even sent a e-mail to the company to find out where I can purchase the straight 7's....haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I picked up straight 7s at Cabelas on Friday. They had a bunch but they were with the turkey stuff instead of the ammo.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Dont forget to take advantage of the rebate right now


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I had decent results at the patterning board (220s to 230s in a 9" circle) with 3" MB through my BGH as did my buddy shooting his in a BPS. I used a Jellyhead, he used a HeviShot Choke.

I get stellar patterns with 7s out of my BGH with a JH Choke, 6s pattern better than 7s out of my SX2 with the HeviShot Choke.

You can get get all of the HS loads from MidSouth Shooters Supply or Cabelas via their websites.

As Dedgoose said; take advantage of the rebate- $5.00 back per box on up to four boxes. So basically by three get one free.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the rebates. Excuse to buy more!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## buttout (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Everyone.....got 4 boxes of straight 7's ordered.

Special Thanks to Dedgoose


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I will let you know. I just picked up 2 boxes of the 20 gauge shells, and will be testing them soon. 

Was planning on it today, then it got a little wet. :lol:

When I get done, I'll post the photo's and info.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> I will let you know. I just picked up 2 boxes of the 20 gauge shells, and will be testing them soon.
> 
> Was planning on it today, then it got a little wet. :lol:
> 
> When I get done, I'll post the photo's and info.


I have been burning some 20 g ammo lately.. The Fed Heavyweight 7s are giving me absolute fits.. I want to shoot them so badly but they hate my gun and my gun loves the H 13s.. I did however put up a Wicked decapitation pattern at 40 yesterday with the Fed 7s in Sals new gun.. Its so center dense I need to check it for consistency.. If it is consistent.. This thing is gonna be a monster in warmer weather.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

buttout said:


> Thanks Everyone.....got 4 boxes of straight 7's ordered.
> 
> Special Thanks to Dedgoose


No problem glad I could steer ya right.. Lets hope they work or you wont be thanking me:lol:


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm quite curious to see how they do. 

On the #7 topic, my Remington SPS-T 20 absolutely HATES the #7's in various manufacturers. When I first got it and started running some loads through it, I couldn't believe it. I really believed that the 7's in a 20 gauge were the way to go, and was just amazed at how bad the patterns were. Tried some #5's, and while it was better it still wasn't that great. As soon as I tried some #6's, all was right in the world. :lol:

While I am very pleased with the patterns, and distance (which I won't mention how far it is) I am curious to see how these mixed loads do. 

Soon as the rain clears up, I'll be firing away! 

What is the new gun she's shooting?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> I'm quite curious to see how they do.
> 
> On the #7 topic, my Remington SPS-T 20 absolutely HATES the #7's in various manufacturers. When I first got it and started running some loads through it, I couldn't believe it. I really believed that the 7's in a 20 gauge were the way to go, and was just amazed at how bad the patterns were. Tried some #5's, and while it was better it still wasn't that great. As soon as I tried some #6's, all was right in the world. :lol:
> 
> ...


What choke are you shooting.. The 7s will out perform anything with proper choking.. 

She is trying out a 870 Youth Slug gun that has been cut and threaded for Rem Choke.. IT has a birch stock with no vent rib and factory rifle sites and a 20 inch tube.. All that added together this SOB kicks like a 12 it weighs 5 lbs tops.. It will have a Knoxx op tactical soon if we decide to give it a permanent home..


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I would suggest a mercury recoil reducer in the stock for her. It worked wonders for my wife with her competition guns.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

im new to turkey huntin this will be my first year saw so many the last two years of deer hunting figured ill give it a shot (normaly fishin in the spring ) what kind of yardage are we talkin with 7's from what i always heard it was 4's and such 

and also any one ever use a druming bone/ wing thing my boss told me he ueses one not shure if he was pullin my chian or what


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

perchpile88 said:


> im new to turkey huntin this will be my first year saw so many the last two years of deer hunting figured ill give it a shot (normaly fishin in the spring ) what kind of yardage are we talkin with 7's from what i always heard it was 4's and such
> 
> and also any one ever use a druming bone/ wing thing my boss told me he ueses one not shure if he was pullin my chian or what


The 7s that folks are shooting are denser and heavier than lead, thus when you go to a smaller pellet with less frontal area to penetrate, you will have more penetration.. Much like shooting two arrows with similiar kinetic energy and one with a broadhead width of two inches and one with 7/8 inches the smaller head will out penetrate.. 

The hevi shot will easily kill birds to 50 and numerous kills beyond that have been documented.. The Fed HW 7s are denser than hevishot and will kill birds further than we should be shooting them.. 

As for 4s, they have all this energy, but the size of the pellet puts you at a disadvatage to begin with as their are not many pellets in the load, thus it is hard to justify shooting the longer ranges with little to no pattern density..


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Interesting thread and helpful ideas.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Wasn't it Remington that had the multi-shot load years ago. I know I tried a box and wasn't impressed, I think I still have a couple shells left.


----------



## SandManConservation (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm a fan of straight 6's. Never failed to drop a bird in its tracks with 'em.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

mathewshooter said:


> Wasn't it Remington that had the multi-shot load years ago. I know I tried a box and wasn't impressed, I think I still have a couple shells left.


Remington had 4x6 and bbx4 duplexes.. They may as well bow out of the turkey shell market.. Big green as waaaaaaaaaaaay behind the times..


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

First duplex loads I remember from Remington were from the late 80's while I was still in high school. They weren't impresssive then either. I still have a few shells left in my "misc" box I think.


----------

